# New Menu Options! Search options!



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Y'all have probably seen the menu item that says "SOTW LINKS". This is a collection of links off the SOTW Main Page at www.saxontheweb.net.

It includes the GIFT SHOP and my very incomplete ARCHIVE of the old eesites Forums.

========

Today I added the following items to the "QUICK LINKS" menu item:

Unanswered Threads (returns the last 500 unanswered threads, the maximum allowable by the search engine)
Posts from the last X hours (where X is a number)
This should make browsing a little easier for some folks.

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU MUST BE LOGGED ON TO USE THE QUICK LINKS MENU.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

:notworth: All Hail King Pete! (or maybe it's "All Pete King Hale").

"View posts from the last 24 hours" is *THE* feature I've been waiting for since the forum left EESite.

Thank you. And I think... I think I love you :shock: There, I said it


----------



## saxophrenic (Mar 21, 2004)

*Kudos*

Bravo Pete :notworth: :notworth: :salute:


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Jorns Bergenson said:


> :notworth: All Hail King Pete! (or maybe it's "All Pete King Hale"). <Major Snippage™>


"Hales" not "Hale". To think I spent $150 and all that time in court to get my last name changed to something people could spell and pronounce *sigh*.


----------



## Super 20 Player (Feb 25, 2004)

*thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you*

As they used to say on Hee-Haw:

SAAAAAAAA-LUTE!!! :salute:

But aren't you supposed to be on sabbatical?


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

> ... Sabbatical ...


Yes I am and can be reached only by e-mail.

This, however, was essentially a 15-minute job and I did it because the lack of this feature was annoying ME. 

I also tend to check the Forum Problem Reports every morning before work.


----------

